# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  фотожоп

## Mapuyc

откуда можно скачать нормальный фотошоп? с кряком руссификатором и т д)?:)

----------


## koleban

Начиная ThePirateBay.org, кончая torrents.ru

----------


## redblood

torrents.ru уже закрыли =)

----------


## Cheechako

> torrents.ru уже закрыли...


А про rutracker.org вы не слышали? :p

----------


## redblood

> А про rutracker.org вы не слышали?


Конечно.Я там зареган.и знаю что это зеркало торентс

----------


## Mr(GRAF)

*redblood*,  а чё говоришь что закрыли?

----------


## redblood

> redblood,  а чё говоришь что закрыли?


чё вы тупите ? я не понимаю

----------


## yking

> откуда можно скачать нормальный фотошоп? с кряком руссификатором и т д)?:)


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Желательно с конкретной ссылкой, откуа можно скачать :blush:  А то скачала с одного сайта, а там требует код
распаковки. Боязно отправлять СМС.

----------


## sviridov

tfile.ru хороший сайт без регистрации

----------


## Micro

а я с piratebay качнул быстренько на турбокнопке онлайма — всё отлично установилось!

----------


## Supe

это да, но я вот с пиратбея скачал их уже штук 6 на турбокнопке онлайма, и все без ключа...

----------


## krat1

для начинающих:
здесь таблица  горячих клавиш Photoshop, можно распечатать и положить рядом,
тренажер  горячих клавиш Photoshop
вот здесь наклейки горячих клавиш

----------


## evgesha3

Наберите в поиске - Репак от Кролика. У него очень много программ, которые можно скачать бесплатно и пользоваться.

----------


## shults55584

Бесплатная альтернатива фотошопу - Gimp.

----------


## Ser55

И как работает?

----------

